# hella headlights



## welsh (Dec 28, 2009)

hi we are looking for front headlights for an Adria Vision 90mm Hella main beam and side light and Amber Directional light unit would anybody know were I could get these from please 


Brian


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Are they anything like these?
http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/Produ...iliary Lamps&gclid=CICqvvP3tMMCFefnwgodvY8AIA

or you could try here: http://adriaspares.co.uk/about.html


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

The headlight main is a 1KO 008 191-00
Ans these are listed here
http://www.rallylights.com/hl68152-...beam-with-city-light-ece-1ko-008-191-001.html
The flasher lamp is a hella but not sure of the part number but it is usually printed on the rear body so worth checking,


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi, If you take the numbers off the back of the lights you want, Then phone Hella UK at Banbury on 01295 272233 they will tell you the name of the dealer in your area so you can order them. Have used them before they are very helpful.


----------

